

Facebook Employees Rally Around Foxes And Earn a Certified Wildlife Habitat - dsr12
http://blog.nwf.org/2013/06/facebook-employees-rally-around-foxes-and-earn-a-certified-wildlife-habitat/

======
chrisbennet
If you have an interest in foxes I can recommend a couple of fox books you
might like:

"The Sprite, The Story of Red Fox" . This was last published in 1926 but it is
available used on Amazon. It's the true story of a pet fox.

"Red fox: The Catlike Canine"

